# Etihad Corporate Salary Packages



## MVM

Hi guys

Great forum and lots of really good information here. 

Just a quick query regarding salary packages at Etihad. Like the EK threads, most discussions seem to be based around air crew packages.

My query is: what are the packages & benefits like for corporate staff? Grade 9 or 10 information would be appreciated.

Cheers

MVM


----------

